# Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee



## Hanno (26. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute! Ich hoff´ mal, ihr könnt  mir weiterhelfen:
Ich weiß leider nicht so genau, welches Gerät man zum (leichten!) Schleppen auf Dorsch in der Ostsee braucht. Kann ich da meine Pilkruten (wg. bis 150g) plus kleine Multi benutzen? Außerdem wüsst´ ich noch gern, welche Wobbler bzw. Blinker ihr benutzt!?


----------



## djoerni (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Erstmal herzlich willkommen im ab und viel spaß hier! denke allerdings du wärst im bereich schlepp- oder bootsangeln besser aufgehoben! 
deine ruten reichen für das normale "freihandschleppen" mit wobblern aber auf jeden fall! wobbler ist eigentlich alles im einsatz was tauchtiefen zwischen 5 und 8 metern erreicht. farben je nach futterfischvorkommen. frühjahr: hering, silber-blau, sommer/herbst: rot-schwarz oder rot-weiß ist immer ne bank!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*



djoerni schrieb:


> Erstmal herzlich willkommen im ab und viel spaß hier! denke allerdings du wärst im bereich schlepp- oder bootsangeln besser aufgehoben!
> deine ruten reichen für das normale "freihandschleppen" mit wobblern aber auf jeden fall!



Verschieben ist in Arbeit


----------



## Hanno (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Ich hatte nur n´ bisschen Sorgen, weil ich irgendwo gelesen hab´,dass manche 20lbs "Stöcker" benutzen!!! Ein wenig übertrieben, oder?! Wie sieht das so mit Vorschaltbleien aus? 
Außerdem frag´ich mich, ob ich meinen "Hansen Flash" mit vorgeschaltetem Blei schleppen kann!?


----------



## lille pojken (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*







Kannst auch sollche Tauchhilfen vor deinen Hansen Flash schalten um auf Tiefe zu kommen haben noch den vorteil das sie auf der unterseite verstellbar sind und damit je nach eistellung seitlich vom Boot weg laufen!!!
MvH Lars


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

man kann auch mal lesen im board und dabei so einiges finden ... :m


----------



## Pete (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

wobei ich die tauchscheiben für nicht optimal halte...zumindestens einige der im handel befindlichen modelle...es baut sich ein derart großer druck auf die rute auf...versuche es am anfang lieber mit tieftauchenden wobblern und schalte einfach ein gewicht in form eines klemmbleies (25 - 40 gr) davor...gerade im frühjahr sind dorsche oft im mittelwasser aktiv...wenn du nicht all zu viel wasser unter dir hast...(15-20m), dann sollte die methode reichen...
ein downrigger kostet aber auch nicht die welt und macht die sache natürlich erheblich einfacher...zu den stöckern: gerade für die oben beschriebene freie methode nutze ich eine recht weiche rute von 6/12 lb...


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

nen DR brachst du zum Dorschschleppen nicht unbedingt ...
entweder kräftige Pilkruten mit Wobblern oder Schleppblinkern mit Bleiolive davor ..... oder wenn es etwas tiefer gehen soll kannst auch die Tauchscheiben nehmen, dafür dann aber besser sogenannte Planer- oder Diverruten verwenden.
es reicht schon im Mittelwasser zu schleppen ... die Dorsche sind nicht immer nur am Grund und kommen schon hoch wenn sie da oben was erspähen ... :m


----------



## Carptigers (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Also Schleppe die Magnums von Rapala . Wenn du Blinker schleppen willst , schalte Paravane davor . guckst du hier . Der hat ne super Auswahl !!!
http://www.schleppfischer.de/shop/p...iants=search0_EQ_60 g_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=29


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Ein paar wichtige Dinge, die sich ein Anfänger merken sollte:
1. Du solltest auf Dorsch nicht in zu tiefem Wasser schleppen. Zwischen 6 und 10m reicht völlig aus.
2. Der Dorsch beißt auch in der oberen Hälfte der Wassersäule. Gerade die größeren Fische fängst du oben.
3. Farben sind keine Frage der Jahreszeit. Farben sollte man nach der Helligkeit und der Sichtigkeit im Wasser wählen.
4. Richte dein  Gerät so aus, das du die Fische in Fahrt landen kannst. Stoppen beim Biß
bringt alles durcheinander. Die von Schleppanglern benutzen 12-20lbs Ruten sind keine Stöcker. Es sind im oberen Drittel sehr sensible Ruten, die aber im unteren Bereich genügend Kraft haben, auch bessere Dorsche in Schleppfahrt zu landen.


----------



## Hanno (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Danke für den Link! Die haben echt ne gute Auswahl! Die Preise stimmen auch....Perfekt!
Danke auch für die anderen Antworten und Tipps! Und ich könnte mir denken, dass mein Vater auch gern mal ne Mefo erwischen würde(ich natürlich auch),denn er ist bisher immer dran gescheitert; zumindest von der Küste aus...! Geht das überhaupt beim Schleppen? Wenn ja- wie?


----------



## lille pojken (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Hej Hanno
Schaue doch noch mal in den Link und dann In Filme und Buecher da ist eine DVD die auch gerade mal 20 euronen kostet und wenn du eh schon am Bestellen bist 

Die frage ist ja auch was fuer ein Boot habt ihr???
habe hier auch mit einem kleinem angefangen und bin jetzt aber zu einem grösseren uebergegangen da mein motor auch nur ein zweitacker war was zum schleppen nicht das besste ist!!!!
Dolfin hat es gut beschrieben und glaube mir er weiss wovon er spricht und wirst sicher noch viel hilfe hier bekommen

MvH Lars


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

--->>>  *guckst du hier* ... 
praxis Schleppfischen ....
alles genau beschrieben !
natürlich geht das auch mit Mefos schleppen ....
wenn du Schleppblinker un Wobbler hinterher ziehst wirst du nicht nur Dorsche sondern auch ab und an mal silber erwischen ....


----------



## lille pojken (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*



HD4ever schrieb:


> --->>> *guckst du hier* ...
> praxis Schleppfischen ....
> alles genau beschrieben !
> natürlich geht das auch mit Mefos schleppen ....
> wenn du Schleppblinker un Wobbler hinterher ziehst wirst du nicht nur Dorsche sondern auch ab und an mal silber erwischen ....


 
|good: die Gummienten haben eine sehr gute seite mit viellen infos

MvH Lars


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

eine der besten mit die ich bisher gesehen habe finde ich #6

aber auch das board hat ne Menge zu bieten wenn man mal die Suche bemüht ... *hier* z.B.


----------



## petipet (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Ne Menge Leute haben zu dem Thema geschrieben. Ich klink mich mal ein. Echt relevant ist die Möglichkeit mit einem küstentauglichem Boot so oft wie möglich zu Angeln. 
Das ist schon alles. 
Köder und Angelgerödel stehen an 27. Stelle. 
Es gibt einige Boardies, die ein Boot haben und diesen Sport ausüben. Deren Engelsgeduld bewundere ich zu diesem Thema. Mir geht das auf den Keks.
Macht den SBF-See; kauft ne GFK-Schale mit 10-40PS... und ihr seit im Geschäft. 
Nix für ungut... aber nur Gelabar geht mir auf den Sack.

Gruß, petipet


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*



petipet schrieb:


> Nix für ungut... aber nur Gelabar geht mir auf den Sack.
> Gruß, petipet



Hallo Peter,
ich konnte hier noch kein Gelaber lesen bis auf dein Posting. 
Ich weis ja nicht was du in letzter Zeit für Probleme hast, das geht mich auch nichts an aber wenn dir hier was auf den Keks geht dann halte dich doch einfach mal raus.
Möglicherweise gehen deine Postings so wie dieses ja allen anderen auf den Keks. #c


----------



## Pete (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

ich verstehe deine zeilen auch nicht, peter...ich habe den seeschein, habe allerdings nur eine 15 fuss dschunke mit einem 15psser...reicht mir aber für meine vorhaben vor rügens unmittelbarer küste...wenns mehr sein soll, nutze ich die möglichkeit des mitfahrens bei freunden oder leih mir was...

was also unterstellst du dem trötersteller? dass er nicht im besitz eines scheins "see" ist und selber deshalb nur 5ps quirle fahren darf und somit sich die frage nach dem schleppens erübrigen dürfte, weil die methoden eher von geräumigen und damit auch hochmotorisierten booten vonstatten gehen sollten ? so what ?
woher willst du das wissen???


----------



## petipet (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Hallo Jörg,

stimmt. Ich habe im Moment Probleme. Ich nehm mir das zu Herzen.
Sorry.

petipet


----------



## petipet (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

@all,

tut mir leid. Ich hab im Moment Schwierigkeiten.
Hab einfach ohne Sinn und Verstand das Board benutz um Aggressivität abzulassen. 
Ko0mmt nicht wieder vor.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

das geht auch problemlos mit ner kleinen Nußschale und nem 5 PS'er ...
steht ja oben das man nicht nur die Bereiche >20m aufsuchen sollst, sondern eher das Gegenteil ....
also nur mal nen paar Meter raus bis an die 10-12m Linie und dann parallel zum Ufer hoch und runter ...
hab ich auch ne lange Zeit gemacht bevor ich den SBF gemacht habe  ....


----------



## petipet (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Noch mal Sorry an @all,

Ich wünsche allen Boardies einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahhr 2008.


Gruß, Peter|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

denk dran KÄMPFE.auch guten rutsch


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Wünsch dir auch nen guten Rutsch und das du deine Probs bewältigst.
Alles im grünen Bereich. |wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Ich möchte dir dann als Rookie noch einen wichtigen Tip geben: Das Boot fängt den Fisch!
Die Köder, mit denen Mäxchen und Egon 135 Fische gefangen haben, sind eigentlich mumpe.
Dein Boot ist deine Rute - und die Geschwindigkeit deines Bootes muss mit den Ködern zusammenpassen, die du benutzt. Ob irgendjemand mit irgendeinem Köder 1000 Fische fängt, ist nur dann für dich wichtig, wenn auch du diesen Köder in deinem Boot zum laufen bringst.
Viele verschiedene Köder bedeuten, du hast die Chance, das einige richtig laufen - und einige eben nicht. Lerne deine Köder kennen und kombiniere nur die, die auch zusammenpassen.


----------



## Hanno (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Danke für die Tipps! Ich schlepp vom gemieteten Kleinbot aus! Führerschein frei also höchstens 6ps! (glaub ich zumindest) Ich hab kein eigenes Boot, weil das ziemlich teuer ist, mit Liegeplatz und so...!
Gruß Hanno


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Moin!

Die Bootsgröße reicht auch aus für den Gelegenheitsschlepper.
Die von Dolfin angesprochenen 6-10 Meter sind an vielen Stränden
in wenigen hundert Metern erreicht.
Von wo aus wollt Ihr denn los? Und Wann?

CU

Kai


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*



Hanno schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps! Ich schlepp vom gemieteten Kleinbot aus! Führerschein frei also höchstens 6ps! (glaub ich zumindest) Ich hab kein eigenes Boot, weil das ziemlich teuer ist, mit Liegeplatz und so...!
> Gruß Hanno




muß ja auch gar nicht ;-)
4-5m GFK Schale mit nem 5 PSer und Trailer ist ne einmalige Anschaffung .... und auch keine Probleme nen leichtes Boot zu slippen, und nix Liegeplatzgebühren ...
mit Glück für wenige hundert EUR - so fings bei mir auch an mit dem Bootsangeln ....


----------



## Hanno (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Wir wollen von Neustadt los! Der Angeltreff macht uns da immer ganz gute preise. Wir sind schon so eine Art Stammgäste... zumindest im Sommer. Ich hab den Angelschein auch erst seit Frühjahr diesen Jahres und konnte dementsprechend wenig Erfahrungen bisher sammeln. Mitdem Pilken klappt das auch schon sehr gut und so weiter, aber mit dem schleppen will ich jetzt erst anfangen. Ich hab auch schonmal nen Wobbler hinterm Boot hergezogen, aber meiner Meinung nach viel zu schnell, auf der Suche nach Plätzen, so mit voller Fahrt...! Wir haben also dementsprechend wenig (garnix) beim Schleppen gefangen...
Gruß Hanno


----------



## carphunterNRW (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Hallo Hanno,

wir haben im Oktober echte Sternstunden mit dem Rapala Deep Tail Dancer ( Rot-Schwarz ) und Rapala Down Deep Rattlin Fat Rap ( Farbe: Crawded) erlebt, welche ich mir auf Rat einiger Boardies gekauft habe. Andere Farben bei gleichem Wobbler haben deutlich weniger Bisse verzeichnet. Schlepptiefe lag bei ca. 8-10 Metern. Bei 7 Metern haben wir teilweise Grundkontakt gehabt ( 16er Fireline, ca. 7-8 Meter 0,35 Mono hintergeschaltet -> wenig Aussteiger). 
Aufgefallen ist uns, dass bestimmt über 90 % der Dorsche über 50 cm waren. Wir haben aber jeder nur mit einer Rute gefischt (zu zweit m 4,60 GFK). Oft ist es vorgekommen, dass gleichzeitig beide Ruten krumm waren. Lässt natürlich sofort einen Schwarm vermuten. Haben dann mal angehalten und gepilkt -> kein Biss!! Beim Schleppen an der gleichen Stelle wieder ein Biss nach dem anderen. War schon komisch. Aber manchmal steckt man da ja wirklich nicht drin. Zunächst würde ich Euch empfehlen, einfach mal 3-4 *gute *Wobbler zu kaufen und dann einfach mal anzutesten. Ist dann auch erstmal nicht so kostspielig:m. 

Naja, wir hatten aber auch Tage dabei wo es nicht so gut lief.....

Viele Grüße,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## the Killler (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Auf Dorsche schleppen in der ostsee*

Die wäre doch gut:

Balzer Pilker Dorsch-Magnet 100g
blau-silber


----------

